# MangaStudio stopped responding to pen pressure.



## Soline (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure where else to ask >.<

I've got a copy of MS EX4, played around a little, finally got kinda comfortable yesterday with it and sketched half a picture. I open it today to finish the sketch and it won't recognise my pen pressure. Drawing lines with the tablet is exactly the same, only a bit smoother, than drawing it with the mouse. I don't know what's gone wrong, but when I go into the brush settings, and click the 'opacity' tab, Pen-Pressure is greyed out, for whatever reason it seems to not be accepting my pen properly.


This IS solely related to MS it seems, I've just tried Photoshop (I have both programs open as I type, in fact) and pen pressure is functioning perfectly fine there.


Any suggestions? This REALLY sucks because MS felt AMAZING the first time I used it, just skies above photoshop, and I really want to be able to use it.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 23, 2013)

Usual questions:

- did you restart the program/computer?
- have you tried a different number of combinations concerning your tablet's connection? (plug it in, click on program vs clicking on program before plugging in laptop)
- have you tried a system restore? (windows system restore to a date when it was last working)
- reinstalling the program?

if none of these work I dunno much more. All I know is SAI is very finicky with me in the same way. I learned I have to have the tablet plugged in and then click the SAI application WITH the tablet pen for SAI to recognize that it's plugged in. I dunno it's weird that way.


----------



## Azalie (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine did the same thing. I ended up giving up and used SAI for what I was working on lol
Maybe I should revisit the problem...


----------



## Soline (Mar 23, 2013)

Restarting my computer fixed the problem it seems ^_^ Thank you for the suggestions.

I know, I have no idea why it's so odd like that, it's done it before with Photoshop (And god Sai...so often sai >.<). This time I just think the fact it worked in PS and not MS threw me, especially after I'd unplugged/plugged in the tablet again and restarted the program

*shruuuuuug* Idk, thank you muchly for the advice, I probably should have thought before panicking, but I just wish I knew WHAT caused these problems, would make it much easier to deal with!


----------



## Zydala (Mar 23, 2013)

Computers and programs are silly like that. :] no problem glad it helped!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2013)

Sometimes the Wacom Tablet service dies. You can also try restarting the service as well before restarting. I do highly advise closing down all art applications before restarting the Wacom service.


----------

